# Done with Uber.. Was good while it lasted



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

During my 9 months gig, here are some of the highlights:

*Most $/hr made was about $20/hr
*Average was $9/hr.. some days were as low as $5/hr
*Always maintained monthly average of $1/mile after expenses
*Took 2000+ rides and always maintained above average rating
*Gave rides to 90+ year old gentleman to 6 week old infant
*Also gave rides to service dog, cat, goldfish and few escorts/call girls and call boys (?)
*Couple of pax went beyond normal kissing in the back seat
*Received some cash from other guys' insurance for a minor bumper hit while waiting for pax.. Thank God pax was not seated when that happened
*Longest drive was about 100 miles (plus 100 dead miles) and shortest was about 250 ft
*Got few bear hugs from drunk females
*Had to act as therapist for couple of heart broken riders
*Check engine light, brake job, window motor replacement, hitting 200+k miles etc. all happened due to Uber
*Almost T-Boned a police car and some other close calls
*Did one gypsy ride for cash.. She was a Russian beauty and wanted me to be her chauffer.. I was new at that time and I didn't think from my right head.. Can't believe I even went inside the mall with her! 
*Luckily not even one puker
*And more

Basically I decided worth of my time vs risk driving Uber just didn't make sense to keep going. I could seriously make more money selling goods on eBay. And it is lot easier to maintain 5 stars on eBay! I am sure I will get some withdrawals for next couple of days. But I will not let Uber destroy my car anymore. My car is breathing sigh of relief as well. Good luck to rest of you still driving.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bill Collector said:


> During my 9 months gig, here are some of the highlights:
> 
> *Most $/hr made was about $20/hr
> *Average was $9/hr.. some days were as low as $5/hr
> ...


Sorry to see you go.

I have enjoyed your posts and comments.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

So what will you do now ?


----------



## Bill Collector (Dec 17, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> So what will you do now ?


Still got the FT day job.. Will be selling on eBay.. I can literally do listing, packing, printing postage, mailing without leaving home.. And of I'll be hanging out in up.net.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Ah you will miss driving my friend.


----------



## CrazyTaxi (Aug 22, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Ah you will miss driving my friend.


Definitely. Half the value in this job for me is the experience.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Bill Collector said:


> During my 9 months gig, here are some of the highlights:
> 
> *Most $/hr made was about $20/hr
> *Average was $9/hr.. some days were as low as $5/hr
> ...


that's the spirit!!


----------

